# [Q] IPTV from network provider on Android



## PeterFreimann (Mar 18, 2012)

I asked in a few forums now and got no answer for this:

I wonder if it is possible to get IPTV which i have in bundle of my network provider, to my Android phone.
The story so far:

I got a Fritzbox 3370 and changed the Box the way that it is possible to watch my IPTV without that stupid TV-Box that you can get from your provider. For this i use VLC-Player on my Pc and got a .m3u Playlist to switch to all available channels. Inside that m3u there are all rtp adresses for all different channels: ie. rtp://@233.51.128.25:1234.

Now i searched for an app that can handle those Adresses or even better handle that m3u. But i found nothing! I tried many different apps (ie. VPlayer, VLC Player (alpha), MXPlayer, MoboPlayer,VLC S&C....) but non of them worked. All of them got an error when i tried to open a link or m3u. Another Problem with that m3u is that they are deleted instantly on any Android phone which is a known issue (But WHY??) So i tried to open them on my Fritzbox NAS.Didnt work.

What i don't understand is, where the problem is hiding? If i can stream the channels on my PC why i can't on my Galaxy S2? Is that a hardware problem or a network protocol issue or has just noone ever thought about it?

I just want to get free (because i already pay for it when using it on PC) and fast and reliable IPTV on my Smartphone over Wlan and not that crappy IPTV that can be viewed over internet.

So my question now:
 Is it possible to get that working? I know that there are many capable people in this good forum who have the knowledge to perhaps program a new app for this or just know in which way it can be done (I can't program otherwise i would have done that instantly because i think many people want to have that app).

Many thanks for your help in advance


----------



## lufc (Mar 18, 2012)

Please use the Q&A Forum for questions & 
Read the Forum Rules  Ref Posting

Moving to Q&A


----------



## Molodoj (Mar 21, 2012)

There is a great program IPTV. You can find it on Android Market.


----------



## PeterFreimann (Mar 25, 2012)

Thats not what i asked for...
I know all iptv apps


----------



## yalders (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm the author of IPTV app mentioned by Molodoj, here is the link https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.iptvremote.android.iptv

You wasn't able to find it on Google Play before because it's currently available not for all countries, just Russia, exUSSR, and few European countries. I want to add more icons for local channels before sharing it for other countries. Just tell me were you are and I'll add icons and share it for your country.

Many Android devices doesn't support multicast, so I'm suggesting to use UDP proxy in your LAN to workaround this. From what I know, Samsung Galaxy S2 does support multicast, so this should work without proxy. You can use Daroon Player to play rtp streams, or try to fix the link to udp://@233.51.128.25:1234 and open it with MX Video Player or VPlayer (but I'm not 100% sure that this will work). You will be able to watch it with many other streaming players with use of proxy.

About deleting m3u playlist from sd-card. This happens because Android scans sd-card, reads m3u playlists and fixes them by deleting the links to files which could not be found on your sd-card. Since you have URLs instead of files in your playlist, Android thinks that playlist is empty and deletes it. To avoid this just create some folder, place there empty ".nomedia" file and your m3u playlist. After that Android will exclude that folder from scanning and won't touch the playlist.


----------



## PeterFreimann (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey many thanks you are my hero!

I downloaded your program IPTV (which was available indeed but i hadnt found it  I'm in Germany btw) and used Daroon Player (which isnt available here via GooglePlay but i got it from internet). And it WORKS!
I only have one problem. If i use your proxy (which is hard to configure because of all the bad letters which arent supported by my german windows  ) i get get only colored screen and no sound when starting a channel.
But if i use no proxy i get mostly good pictures and sound!. But the picture keeps hanging a little with overlapping pictures for 1sec ie. its ok but i think its because of the WLAN IPTV issue? But i wonder why udp proxy gives me no result ? Or wouldnt that bring me any advantage because my S2 can handle rtp directly anyway?


----------



## yalders (Apr 13, 2012)

UDP-to-HTTP proxy is not developed by me, this is a third party software. Possibly it has only Russian localization, I'm not sure. From what I know, it was tested a lot, including rtp streams, and you are the first who reports the issue with sound.

I can guess that this happens because it was developed to support plain udp streams. Since rtp is extension over udp, in most cases the proxy works fine with rtp streams also. However there could be some variations of rtp which are not properly supported by the proxy.

There could be some data loss with udp multicast over Wi-Fi, so some hangs are possible, proxy should help to avoid this, but it doesn't work for you 

You can also try to install udpxy on your WLAN router, it has better rtp support. But installing this might be not trivial and may require flashing your router.

Also, I'm interesting if it is possible to watch rtp streams with MX Video Player. From what I know, it won't play rtp://@... URLs, but would play udp://@... Could you please try to open this URL udp://@233.51.128.25:1234 by manually input URL in MX Video Player?


----------



## PeterFreimann (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes i think i don't want to install upd on my router. I already changed my firmware to get this IPTV working.

But i tried MX Player and with the change to udp://@ it works!
Hope that helps you, too


----------



## egisz (Aug 31, 2012)

yalders said:


> I'm the author of IPTV app mentioned by Molodoj, here is the link https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.iptvremote.android.iptv

Click to collapse



Great software! I've tried it on Samsung Galaxy S. Works good with m3u playlists.


----------



## piraeus (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi,

I know I'm reopening an old thread but it's the one that seems to fit most my problem.

I'm trying to play a multicast rtp stream on my openhour chameleon (rk3288 device)device. the stream is like this rtp://239.186.64.192:10000

I have tried installing IPTV pro app, Dragoon player, MX, VLC, all other players I could try, it does not work.
I also tried to change to rtp://@  or udp://@ and enter it manually in MX or VLC, no chance.

I don't want to install the proxy on my router as it is my ISP router.

The strange thing is that this rtp://239.186.64.192:10000 works on all my other android devices, Sony android TV, Minix, Openhour Gecko

I have asked Openhour but they have no idea, should I ask Rockchip the builder of the motherboard.
I really would love to get access to my local iptv.

Hope someone can help me

P.


----------

